# Once more 25 million........



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

*Taxman's apology causes more ID fears*

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/article2958046.ece

Well they are certainly trying........

/links


----------



## tatty (Jul 11, 2007)

i got that letter this morning!


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Mine came yesterday - although I think the article is scaremongering - there is just as much personal info on my bank statements and no one is worried about them going in the post. In fact pretty much any post has personal info  - like name and address!!
betty


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

I keep wondering if a opposition party has paid for that info to go missing    makes me wonder...


----------



## sal24601 (Jan 3, 2005)

its just general incompetance I'm afraid, endemic in most HMRC offices!!!


----------



## JaneNewcastle (Jun 17, 2005)

Well I didn't get mine, because I hadn't told them I had moved, which also makes the sensitive data that they lost pretty useless.

So my being inefficient cancelled out them being inefficient!


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

We have moved too!  But we got the Post Office to forward our mail.  Our letter turned up up about 2 days ago, and promptly went in the shredder!


----------

